# x2 ?



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Thinking of buying one I keep hearing nothing but good thing's.Anyone have any bad things to say how's the finish holding up any shells not cycling or jamming


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I like my X2, I have had it for 3 years now. I had a problem last year with it not cycling shells but I think it was more a problem of bad shells than bad gun. I had troubles with Federals with 6 or 7 duds in 4 boxes and 3 shells that wouldn't eject. I brought it to the gunsmith and he stretched the spring and it has worked great ever since. When I get a new gun, in the distant future, it will probably be a SX2.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I love my SX2, it been beat'in to **** for the last year and it still cycles like a new gun.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Its got to be just about bullet proof to get the GB3 stamp of approval.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

love mine too. would trade it for nothing.


----------



## GooseBuster4 (Sep 4, 2004)

i agree whatever GooseBuster3 shoots is probably what u want to go with :lol: , and Ryan Todd he is also on my lise of top ten greatest hunters, so if i was you i would buy that X2 and love everytime u shoot it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2004)

Barrels rust fast and the dura touch rubs off in spots. I had one for 3 years also, dropped in a few drinks, had it freeze shut and actually stomped the action open, took three kicks. Threw it on the dash and it re froze in two hours, pretty good gun, but I like my Extrema 10X's better. For an extra $100 I'd get the camo, no rusted barrel.

Also, the Extrema's action stays way cleaner for some reason. I've already shot more shells through it than the old X2, but that's because i like it better.


----------

